# Next Thursday



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah has a meeting with Marjorie- the owner/director of Jae-Mars here in Augusta. Going to be starting her on obedience and conformation class next month. I am nervous, but excited. Everyone made it look easy at the Nationals!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool! Congrats girl! I wish there was a conformation class around here. :-( You will have to share some tips!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay! You GO, girl!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck Laura.:thumbsup: I think that's the point. They make it look easy, but it really isn't. What a great challenge!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kelly, the closest class is the drop in at NDTC. Its a 50 minute drive. You don't have to sign up for a whole session...even going a couple times a month is worthwhile.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wtg!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome  have fun u two


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

jmm said:


> Kelly, the closest class is the drop in at NDTC. Its a 50 minute drive. You don't have to sign up for a whole session...even going a couple times a month is worthwhile.


 
Oh cool! Thanks girl, I wish Clarksville Kennel Club were still operational! (a tornado came through and wiped out there building!!)

I will check them out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The tornado wipes out the show site. The training building was lost due to lack of funds.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh okay, well see how much I know.  I just checked out the NDTC site. My girls have gymnastics Monday nights  Do they change the schedule or is Conformation always on Mondays? 

I also wanted to start Noel on beginning agility as she is so athletic and just loves to run and jump. I might start her after summer break. Any tips on training until then? She's only 6 months old this month so I have time.  (Sorry Laura not trying to hyjack the thread!)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't believe they change the night of the drop in classes. You could call and ask. 

We do agility at Happy Dog Ranch in Joelton. They do puppy agility classes as well as everything from beginnings to master competition. Happy Dog Ranch TN - Home Page


----------

